# Egg shells are like potato chips



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

None of our dogs will eat egg shells whole, they have to be ground up and mixed with something for them to consume them. 

BUT Bailey has decided that she LOVES egg shells from our own chickens. She crunches them up like potato chips. And she's always been our picky eater! 

Makes me wonder about the difference between store bought egg shells and farm fresh egg shells?


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

My OEB refuses eggshells. He leaves them for my Am Bully. In the morning they each get a whole egg. Murphy (OEB) licks up his egg. Licks the eggshells clean. My Am Bully does too, but leaves a teensie bit of yolk. They stop, switch bowls (I'm not even kidding), and Murphy finishes her yolk while Lucy eats his eggshells. Then they go outside to potty. It's like they have a little understanding or something. Hilarious.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol, all of mine love eggshells, but I have to crack any eggs I give them or they'll drag it someone and make a mess. Anytime I'm cooking I give them the shells.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Aren’t store bought egg shells sometimes sprayed with something?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My dogs munch on them too! Sprocket eats the little peices the bigger dogs leave behind :smile:

I prefer giving them the ones my chicken lay as opposed to the ones from the store. I'm not sure if they wash those off or not but I don't like thinking about what they would use.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Gotta be what their eating..So wish I could raise my own chickens...I have though started buying the better eggs for the dogs and Husband, more expensive but oh well!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

She knows the farm fresh ones are better  My chi HATES shells. I crush them into powder to mix in ground meat now and then and she almost always gets them out. Pieces so tiny fall on my carpet as she sticks her tongue out like theres poison on it. But my shar-pei eats them ok.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i know i always say there is nothing snorkels won't eat, but i guess there is - eggshells. When i get my own chickens, I will try homegrown eggs on her and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

I cannot WAIT until I move to a city that allows me to have chickens. I will for sure be buying myself a few hens


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Steph said:


> I cannot WAIT until I move to a city that allows me to have chickens. I will for sure be buying myself a few hens


Don't get a rooster! They are mean!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Don't get a rooster! They are mean!


Nuh uh!!! Mine is a sweetheart! He crows in the morning but he also makes the most adorable "happy" noises when you feed them. It really is cute!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We actually have two roosters...who are fully mature...and they actually get along. I figured by now one of them would be come winner-winner-chicken-dinner


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Nuh uh!!! Mine is a sweetheart! He crows in the morning but he also makes the most adorable "happy" noises when you feed them. It really is cute!


Lol, my mom's rooster must just be an a-hole then.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I want some sooooooo bad. I also want pigs. Not to eat. Just to let hang out in my house  That won't ever happen tho...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Roosters are notorious for being a-holes though.....


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

So I looked into it and Milwaukee allows you to have up to four hens. I'd have to get the consent of my neighbors and a permit. Now to get my fiance on board....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Steph said:


> Oh I want some sooooooo bad. I also want pigs. Not to eat. Just to let hang out in my house  That won't ever happen tho...


My neighbors have a pig that just hangs out in their house. He is so huge now his bed takes up half their living room.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Not to wander off of the thread, but.... I would love to have a goat. Not in New York City, though. I just love them. They make me laugh. :smile:


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

If I hardboil an egg and give some to cashew he will go to extreme lengths to peel it and only eat the insides... takes him a good 30 minutes to do it. Good time waster.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Lol, my mom's rooster must just be an a-hole then.



They can be. We had one named Jerry a couple years ago who would charge you all fluffed up spurs first even if you were on the other side of the fence from him. Man, you had to wear a suit of armor just to go in the coop to feed him and the hens. He went after Wayne one time too many...... Now we have his son from some eggs we incubated, and he is a complete sweetie! Don't know what was so off in the head with his daddy though.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Lol, all of mine love eggshells, but I have to crack any eggs I give them or they'll drag it someone and make a mess. Anytime I'm cooking I give them the shells.


I do the same thing. I made brownies this morning. Buck got the egg shells. When we give them eggs though we put them in their mouths then gently squeeze their muzzles down to crack the egg. They then proceed to eat the whole thing. If we crack it ANY other way they won't eat them. Buck actually brought his egg to me one day and kept handing it to me. I had given it to him without cracking it in his mouth like normal. I don't know if they just like the human interaction or something but Buck absolutely insists on me cracking the egg with his own mouth.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> None of our dogs will eat egg shells whole, they have to be ground up and mixed with something for them to consume them.
> 
> BUT Bailey has decided that she LOVES egg shells from our own chickens. She crunches them up like potato chips. And she's always been our picky eater!
> 
> Makes me wonder about the difference between store bought egg shells and farm fresh egg shells?


Your own eggs are soooo much better than store bought. I don't even like eggs (but I love french toast. Thats crazy. Dosn't even make sense)! I have had french toast from our own eggs, and from resturaunts commercial eggs. The difference is amazing for sure. A much better diet makes all the difference!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I can't crack an egg while baking without Khan running from anywhere in the house. He stands there waiting for me to give him the shell! I have to wait until I'm done cracking them ALL before giving him any, otherwise he will try to eat the one in his mouth so fast, because he's afraid he's going to miss out on the next one, I end up having eggshells all over the floor! Such a Goofball!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs will not eat chicken egg shells from eggs bought at the store.

but quail eggs from my korean grocer? they eat those.

i also wonder why.

maybe store eggs are old and nasty and are coated with something.


----------

